# Here you go John Deere fans



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

Big boy toys


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL
Amazing tractors
Seeing more & more around here all the time
Their 10 year old tractors are more impressive than some of the new ones you see.


----------



## javafarmbatavia (Jan 28, 2016)

Hell yeah, best green tractor out their lol... Thank you for supporting an AGCO dealer!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

northern Ohio baler said:


> Big boy toys


I wonder, can you get parts in 24 hours or less if needed?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope, they ain't got the network.....but they make some nice tractors as evidenced by the euro guys that use them. Pricey from what I hear, but just curious.....why is it only for the John Deere fans? Because it's a shade of green? Or because it's a very good tractor, kinda like John Deere..... 
No one around here runs them, with cotton/corn where it's at and peanuts uncertain, you can't pencil out a new Kubota much less a new green one, shade of green be damned.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> I wonder, can you get parts in 24 hours or less if needed?
> 
> Regards, Mike


 We have a fendt dealer m m Weaver in Leola Pennsylvania. Between their 24-hour service and the parts support they get from fendt and claas, 
They will put the local John Deere dealer to shame for parts and service.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> We have a fendt dealer m m Weaver in Leola Pennsylvania. Between their 24-hour service and the parts support they get from fendt and claas,
> They will put the local John Deere dealer to shame for parts and service.


Arent they fantastic??

Yep, plenty of them dark green Fendts up here!

Network??? LOL, they got network for sure!!

They'll put just about any part in my hand for an AGCO product faster than you can imagine.

I've had Claas, Pottinger, MF parts even one ordered late afternoon delivered to me lunchtime next day.

24 hour parts, too, for $25. Call Saturday at 9PM and you can meet parts guy at the door with any part in stock.

I bet they have hundreds of Fendts out there and they have several on the lot.

But like Deere, I cant afford them!! LOL


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> We have a fendt dealer m m Weaver in Leola Pennsylvania. Between their 24-hour service and the parts support they get from fendt and claas,
> They will put the local John Deere dealer to shame for parts and service.


Can you get any part for the Fendt tractors in 24 hours through Agco or just what they stock? Just asking as I don't know.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Are the Fendt tractors as well designed as they were before going AGCO? Years ago they were considered the best tractor on the market.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

M.M Weaver really has their game down pat. They have two HUGE brands (Fendt/Claas) that the custom farming guys LOVE and they have the service to back the guys up. They are another example of a family owned dealership that reinvests money in the business and is growing and thriving. They just opened a second location in the northern part of the state.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> M.M Weaver really has their game down pat. They have two HUGE brands (Fendt/Claas) that the custom farming guys LOVE and they have the service to back the guys up. They are another example of a family owned dealership that reinvests money in the business and is growing and thriving. They just opened a second location in the northern part of the state.


I guess that would be their third as they bought out B Equip about two years ago. I really liked B but I still deal with the same guys at the parts counter.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

They are really nice people. I wish everyone of you could have dealer like them. Never saw an angry face or unhelpful person there.
I *think* they are a Mennonite family business and they have those values. 
Never met a more helpful, respectful, considerate bunch. 
The kind of dealer that'll make you switch to their brands just to get their dealership support. I have also found AG Industrial to be very helpful, too.

On top of Fendt & Claas, they have the AGCO brands, like Massey Ferguson tractors.


----------



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

We deal with Lowe And Young in Wooster. Top notch dealer. They have excellent customer support and service.


----------



## javafarmbatavia (Jan 28, 2016)

Vol said:


> Can you get any part for the Fendt tractors in 24 hours through Agco or just what they stock? Just asking as I don't know.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Just like any other brand as long as there is available stock in the states and the dealers follow through with the orders 24 hour service is available(of course you'd have to pay for NDA shipping if not in dealer inventory but the supposedly "free" 24 hour stock availability Deere offers isn't free they just pad that cost into the parts and equipment sales). A lot of the Fendt technology is being introduced into the high hp Massey's and Challengers therefore they use common parts so the chances of AGCO stocking common parts in the states are higher.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

javafarmbatavia said:


> Just like any other brand as long as there is available stock in the states and the dealers follow through with the orders 24 hour service is available(of course you'd have to pay for NDA shipping if not in dealer inventory but the supposedly "free" 24 hour stock availability Deere offers isn't free they just pad that cost into the parts and equipment sales). A lot of the Fendt technology is being introduced into the high hp Massey's and Challengers therefore they use common parts so the chances of AGCO stocking common parts in the states are higher.


Yep! My Massey 7495 has a Fendt transmission and rear axle. 
Amazing what the selling price of a clean 10,000 hr Fendt tractor will be....80-100k pretty common for a Fendt 175HP tractor with 8-10k hours


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

javafarmbatavia said:


> Just like any other brand as long as there is available stock in the states and the dealers follow through with the orders 24 hour service is available(of course you'd have to pay for NDA shipping if not in dealer inventory but the supposedly "free" 24 hour stock availability Deere offers isn't free they just pad that cost into the parts and equipment sales). A lot of the Fendt technology is being introduced into the high hp Massey's and Challengers therefore they use common parts so the chances of AGCO stocking common parts in the states are higher.


I am not aware of the "free 24 hour stock availability" from Deere.....I know if you need a axle or wheel housing etcetera you have to pay to get it overnight......but you can get it if you need it. That's the thing with Deere....if you need it, you can get it quickly. You don't have to wait for it to come across the pond. Here, it is usually warehoused out of Atlanta, GA. I seriously doubt that Deere "pads" any more than Agco does on overseas Fendt parts. I have heard that Fendt is a very good tractor and very good usually costs more.....which I don't mind paying if that is what I want. I like Deere because it is a US based company that produces very good tractors for the most part. They also produce less expensive tractors to fill that niche of folks that want one.

I know Deere produces very good tractors or the OP would not have been selectively addressing Deere owners.

It is also humorous how some folks can state how great a certain brand is when they have never even owned one nor have they operated and worked one to actually know.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> I am not aware of the "free 24 hour stock availability" from Deere.....I know if you need a axle or wheel housing etcetera you have to pay to get it overnight......but you can get it if you need it. That's the thing with Deere....if you need it, you can get it quickly. You don't have to wait for it to come across the pond. Here, it is usually warehoused out of Atlanta, GA. I seriously doubt that Deere "pads" any more than Agco does on overseas Fendt parts. I have heard that Fendt is a very good tractor and very good usually costs more.....which I don't mind paying if that is what I want. I like Deere because it is a US based company that produces very good tractors for the most part. They also produce less expensive tractors to fill that niche of folks that want one.
> 
> I know Deere produces very good tractors or the OP would not have been selectively addressing Deere owners.
> 
> ...


 I also like that Deere is a US based company. The JDdealers in this area better get there to tush gear. The big custom operators are abandoning John Deere equipment at an alarming rate and I hate to see it as well.. the dealers who can get the stuff running 24/7... and the dealers who can make major repairs quickly and efficiently and the dealers who have the knowledge to get top performance out of this equipment in the field, they are the ones that are coming out triumphant.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I know here if you buy a fendt tractor the first 2000 or 3000 hours services are included in purchase price. They will either come out to the farm to do oil filter changes etc or take tractor to dealer at no extra cost to you.


----------



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

We run John Deere combines, New Holland hay equipment, Case ih tractors, Oliver's, old Ih hydro's and numerous other brands. We are just not Fan's of John Deere tractors. There combines are great. I'm just saying Fendt tractors are awesome and very reliable and cost efficient. We demoed a jd 7200r with the ivt transmission and it was not impressive at all. Demoed a jd w260 windrower last year and loved the tractor part but hated the header. It would slug like no tomorrow and it actually caught our rye straw field on fire.


----------



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

Drone footage of the fire.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

northern Ohio baler said:


> Drone footage of the fire.


The header caught the field on fire? Were you covered by insurance?

Regards, Mike


----------



## javafarmbatavia (Jan 28, 2016)

Vol said:


> I am not aware of the "free 24 hour stock availability" from Deere.....I know if you need a axle or wheel housing etcetera you have to pay to get it overnight......but you can get it if you need it. That's the thing with Deere....if you need it, you can get it quickly. You don't have to wait for it to come across the pond. Here, it is usually warehoused out of Atlanta, GA. I seriously doubt that Deere "pads" any more than Agco does on overseas Fendt parts. I have heard that Fendt is a very good tractor and very good usually costs more.....which I don't mind paying if that is what I want. I like Deere because it is a US based company that produces very good tractors for the most part. They also produce less expensive tractors to fill that niche of folks that want one.
> 
> I know Deere produces very good tractors or the OP would not have been selectively addressing Deere owners.
> 
> ...


 Sorry if I offended you Mike on my statement. I'm in the parts sales side of our dealership and have had customers with mixed equipment make comments about how they can have a JD part the next day free freight, so I'm just going off of my experience behind the counter, have told them JD has to make that free freight up somewhere. I do know a lot of parts painted JD green or that have a JD logo(self propelled sprayer parts are interchangeable between Rogators, vise versa) are typically more expensive than other colors not just AGCO parts.... Does AGCO and JD make good equipment along with many other manufacturers sure, I try to promote what we sell as much as possible being a dealer. As endrow stated dealer/manufacturer support is a huge piece to the puzzle.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I read some of this thread this morning and looked up dealerships in my area, do not think there was one in my state. I also looked at another of Agco brands and I know they did not have one in my state for the one they showed they stopped at least five years ago. Have no problem with those two labels not being here and will say there is a MF and Challenger dealerships in my county and several other MF across our state.

I have wondered how long before Case and NH would become a copy of each other and no idea where that may be so today when I was looking at all the brands of tractors Agco has, I wondered, what the benefit was. Are they growing by just buying a brand to get their share of the market as some insurance companies do? If they are using say Challenger transmission in the full product line and say MF loaders and another engine why all the labels? Would think before long they will do as Ford and Gm did a few years back as Ford dropped the Mercury label and GM dropped three brands I think. Then I wonder where you are on parts support? For those who run a tractor a 1,000 hours a year doubt that would be an issue but for those who will run them much less suspect parts will become an issue.

The best I understand from some I will call experts there have been some very good brands that were bought and basically closed. Oliver, White and Allis Chambers being three. Maybe should add IH, based upon opinions will add Ford. I noticed many of those who had those brands now run JD and Case but really here more JD for product stability or parts supplies. Agco is not near in the fields here as they were about 30 years ago.

This is common in the insurance world but there is not an issue with "parts" in the insurance world and good tractors do run a right long life. I do not see the market supporting all the labels there are out there, too many by far. Realize it is not apples to apples but there are basically three brands of pickups and look at the sheer numbers compared to tractors. (GM, Ford, Dodge and Toyota. Order is my memory.)

If I were looking to buy a 100 to $200,000 machine I sure would be looking at the future of the support. NOW NO WAY DO I KNOW WHAT BRAND WILL MAKE IT AND WHICH ONE WILL BE THE NEXT, what happened to.....and no way am suggesting Agco will not be producing each of this brands for years.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Palmettokat said:


> Then I wonder where you are on parts support? For those who run a tractor a 1,000 hours a year doubt that would be an issue but for those who will run them much less suspect parts will become an issue.


Shouldn't be a problem getting parts as long as:

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/

is still in around. 

Oh, shucks, now you know that I might have an 'more mature' tractor or two, sitting somewhere. 

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Palmettokat, you realize they already substantially trimmed their brands right? Massey is the primary line, Fendt and Challenger are essentially two premium options, and Valtra is still available everywhere but North America. White, AGCO tractors, all of the short-line brands, gone. It almost makes some sense now.


----------



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

Vol said:


> The header caught the field on fire? Were you covered by insurance?
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes but it didn't cover enough


----------



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

This one just rolled over 8600 hrs the other day on our cabbage picker. Just been doing regular maintenance with it that's it.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

8350HiTech said:


> Palmettokat, you realize they already substantially trimmed their brands right? Massey is the primary line, Fendt and Challenger are essentially two premium options, and Valtra is still available everywhere but North America. White, AGCO tractors, all of the short-line brands, gone. It almost makes some sense now.


I studied their history few years back in a former dealership as they had big chart showing all the companies that at that time made up Agco. Dealer went over their history as he was dealer for White. Maybe two years later Agco pulled their product line and lost the best tractor dealer in our area. Will say influenced my opinion of Agco.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

javafarmbatavia said:


> Sorry if I offended you Mike on my statement. I'm in the parts sales side of our dealership and have had customers with mixed equipment make comments about how they can have a JD part the next day free freight, so I'm just going off of my experience behind the counter, have told them JD has to make that free freight up somewhere. I do know a lot of parts painted JD green or that have a JD logo(self propelled sprayer parts are interchangeable between Rogators, vise versa) are typically more expensive than other colors not just AGCO parts.... Does AGCO and JD make good equipment along with many other manufacturers sure, I try to promote what we sell as much as possible being a dealer. As endrow stated dealer/manufacturer support is a huge piece to the puzzle.


No offense was taken.....just trying to be factual about the situation. That is one thing that we do here is try to base things on fact. That is why many folks really like the information they receive on this site.....they realize our opinions are based on actual experience.....be it haymaking, machinery repair and maintenance, or whatever. We try to help folks with solid substantiated information.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

northern Ohio baler said:


> This one just rolled over 8600 hrs the other day on our cabbage picker. Just been doing regular maintenance with it that's it.


I think our members would love to see your cabbage picker in operation if you can make a short video sometime.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

northern Ohio baler said:


> This one just rolled over 8600 hrs the other day on our cabbage picker. Just been doing regular maintenance with it that's it.


That's great. Does yours have a MAN diesel in it? 
I see 10,000 hour 150-250HP Fendts sell for ~$100,000 all the time at local dealer.
One of our big local custom guys is running 2 of them and our big local dairy has one for pulling a tanker. I see a LOT of Fendts pulling tankers.


----------



## javafarmbatavia (Jan 28, 2016)

Vol said:


> No offense was taken.....just trying to be factual about the situation. That is one thing that we do here is try to base things on fact. That is why many folks really like the information they receive on this site.....they realize our opinions are based on actual experience.....be it haymaking, machinery repair and maintenance, or whatever. We try to help folks with solid substantiated information.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Cool deal, I've learned a lot from everyone on here and respect all of you for what you do!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

javafarmbatavia said:


> Sorry if I offended you Mike on my statement. I'm in the parts sales side of our dealership and have had customers with mixed equipment make comments about how they can have a JD part the next day free freight, so I'm just going off of my experience behind the counter, have told them JD has to make that free freight up somewhere. I do know a lot of parts painted JD green or that have a JD logo(self propelled sprayer parts are interchangeable between Rogators, vise versa) are typically more expensive than other colors not just AGCO parts.... Does AGCO and JD make good equipment along with many other manufacturers sure, I try to promote what we sell as much as possible being a dealer. As endrow stated dealer/manufacturer support is a huge piece to the puzzle.


Your North of me enough that if they have the part in stock at the warehouse which I believe is in Syracuse and the customer stock ordered it they could have it the next day, however, for me to stock order for the free shipping it would be min. 2 days otherwise I can overnight it for a fee.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

northern Ohio baler said:


> Big boy toys


Look like 2 Fendt to me.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> I think our members would love to see your cabbage picker in operation if you can make a short video sometime.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Sure Would


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> I think our members would love to see your cabbage picker in operation if you can make a short video sometime.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Sure Would


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'd love to see that.


----------



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll try tomorrow. I tried to upload videos before but it didn't work.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

northern Ohio baler said:


> I'll try tomorrow. I tried to upload videos before but it didn't work.


Maybe try it thru youtube.....then post the link.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> I wonder, can you get parts in 24 hours or less if needed?
> 
> Regards, Mike


 clutch cable adjuster on John Deere 7510. Closest one Ontario. I can get it in 24 hours but it's far from free . Standard stock order 3 to 4 business days


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> I wonder, can you get parts in 24 hours or less if needed?
> 
> Regards, Mike


 clutch cable adjuster on John Deere 7510. Closest one Ontario. I can get it in 24 hours but it's far from free . Standard stock order 3 to 4 business days


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Typo clutch cable only ....don't really know where the adjuster part came in


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> clutch cable adjuster on John Deere 7510. I can get it in 24 hours but it's far from free .


Yep, JD has ALWAYS charged for 24 hour overnight service.....just like anyone would....but you can get it if you need it bad.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

i can't speak for other areas....but I can tell you that if you need a part in Dixie and it's for a John Deere machine of fairly recent vintage, they will have it in a purty close drive or it will be at your local Deere dealer at 7am. It's what got Deere where they're at, maybe other areas are different but down here, that's just the way it is....Deere understood early that their company was only as good as their parts distribution, everything breaks (despite what some may claim) but having the tractor or implement back up and running is paramount when you have millions of dollars of crop in the field....either they will have the part, will get it overnight on one of their many trucks running up and down I-75 every night, or use commercial carriers if needed, but that's gonna cost you.....but that's coming from an area that has many Deere dealers.  Within 70 miles of my location, there are 11 dealers representing 3 different parent companies. All of those dealers are full line dealers......so it's probably different in other areas, that's just the way the cookie crumbles here


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Man... some people like to stir the pot. Others seem to like to drop a frag in it, and whistle dixie as they walk away.


----------

